# CD/DVD Driver NEC DVD +-RW ND-6650A not responding



## helmet (May 21, 2008)

Hello there,

I'm using a Dell Inspiron 2200 with Windows XP. The DVD used to work just fine before (I accidentally uninstalled powerDVD a while back) I've since DLd AVS DVD but DVDs won't show up.
When I try to access the DVD drive through Windows Explorer I get a message asking me to insert disk into drive D:/
The drive plays CDs and CD-ROMs just fine...

Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## tecknomage (Jan 24, 2008)

Open *Device Manager, DVD/CD Derives* and see if there's any yellow/red error icons. Right-click the drive (in DM), and select *Properties*, see if the troubleshooting tab can help.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

remove the upper and lower filters
scroll down to how here
http://support.microsoft.com/?scid=kb;en-us;314060&x=12&y=13#


----------

